# Sat dome or wind up dish



## Beemer (Apr 7, 2015)

I am considering a sat dish this year, not sure yet if to go for the dome version which would add more height to what is already just over 3m, or a wind up type which would still add height, but not so much.
I understand that a dome can be used in windy weather, and a crank type may catch the wind, but I am still not sure.
I have been looking at the square type Avtex / Selfsat Snipe Portable Satellite TV Antenna System 12v Caravan Dish | eBay 
Has anybody got experience of this type of dish, in UK and abroad?


----------



## champstar (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a camos flat crank up dish and works fine for me. It can be used in winds as it has a smaller footprint than an oval dish. It even worked in Southern France and Germany.

For the price I paid it was well worth it. All you need to do ii to get used to finding the sat with it.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Apr 7, 2015)

I was going for a dome but after speaking to Jacksons satellites went for an automatic Oyster Caro.
He explained from his experience the dome build quality is not as high as normal panels, they can be effected by condensation inside the dome which can cause corrosion and they can get rain effect where the signal fades in heavy rain. More wind resistance when driving, my dish is 5 1/2 " when retracted.
On the plus side they can be used in high winds.
To date in 18 months I've yet to detract my dish in high winds and I've used it at least 100 nights in 18 months.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 7, 2015)

I have lots of experience of the Megasat dome as there was one fitted to our MH when we bought it. The short answer to your question is yes, they will work in just about any sort of wind, but generally are only considered good for the UK. Domes will just about work in Northern France but I would not expect to get much more out of them than that. This company are well up to speed on all the latest domes and dishes Sat Fi Automatic Satellite Dome - Products - Conrad Anderson UK and there is a version of the Satfi dome that is being developed for Europe, but I'm not sure it is in production yet. Either way your decision needs to be based on two things, price and whether you really need a fully automatic system or not. The price difference between systems is massive and ranges from about £250 for a crank up dish to a whopping £2,500 for an all singing all dancing fully automatic dish. The Euro Satfi auto dome by the way is going to retail at about £1,200. 
I looked closely a year ago at the Snipe dish that Champstar has recommended but I wasn't convinced that it would be any better than my current set up, particularly with regard to use in Europe. I would be interested to hear if Champstar's dish still works in Southern France after February 2014, which was when Astra started moving satellites about? If it does still work, then for the money that would be the way to go, and I might even take another look at the product myself.  
However, generally the only way you are going to get anywhere near all the channels you might expect to get in the South of France (Spain is another matter altogether) is with an 85cm dish.
So you are now left with the decision whether to go crank-up or fully auto. Having had a fully auto dome now for a while I'm not sure I could be bothered twiddling a dish/panel about manually, especially as we only usually stay in one place for one night at a time. All of the dome's (I think) are automatic, and there is a hefty price to pay going from a manual crank-up dish to a fully automatic dish.
Only when you have considered all the options above can you consider whether the thing is going to stay on your roof in a gale. Good luck


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 7, 2015)

Beemer said:


> I am considering a sat dish this year, not sure yet if to go for the dome version which would add more height to what is already just over 3m, or a wind up type which would still add height, but not so much.
> I understand that a dome can be used in windy weather, and a crank type may catch the wind, but I am still not sure.
> I have been looking at the square type Avtex / Selfsat Snipe Portable Satellite TV Antenna System 12v Caravan Dish | eBay
> Has anybody got experience of this type of dish, in UK and abroad?



We have the 85cm Oyster automatic dish, but we bought it when you could receive the UK channels in Europe.  I don't think we would bother now as we spend half the year in Spain.  We can pick up UK tv at Capbreton but as soon as you cross the Pyrenees you lose the lot.  We used our Status antenna most of the time.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 7, 2015)

John Thompson said:


> We have the 85cm Oyster automatic dish, but we bought it when you could receive the UK channels in Europe.  I don't think we would bother now as we spend half the year in Spain.  We can pick up UK tv at Capbreton but as soon as you cross the Pyrenees you lose the lot.  We used our Status antenna most of the time.



The omnidirectional ariel is something that we have considered before now. What would you be watching using that in Spain? It's a little while since I lived there so I'm not fully up to date with what is available on terrestrial TV there these days. We are both Spanish speakers so it is not essential that it is in English either.


----------



## BGT180 (Apr 7, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> I was going for a dome but after speaking to Jacksons satellites went for an automatic Oyster Caro.
> He explained from his experience the dome build quality is not as high as normal panels, they can be effected by condensation inside the dome which can cause corrosion and they can get rain effect where the signal fades in heavy rain. More wind resistance when driving, my dish is 5 1/2 " when retracted.
> On the plus side they can be used in high winds.
> To date in 18 months I've yet to detract my dish in high winds and I've used it at least 100 nights in 18 months.



Have had a Camos 40 for over 6 years on 2 motorhomes without any problems. Satelitte seeking is automatic and takes little time with access to 5 satellites. High winds have no effect on reception and only lost signal once in switzerland in rain. No sign of poor build quality and corrosion - added about 40cm to height. Would buy again. Will be in Spain during May so will see if reception has gone with changes in footprint


----------



## barryd (Apr 7, 2015)

BGT180 said:


> Have had a Camos 40 for over 6 years on 2 motorhomes without any problems. Satelitte seeking is automatic and takes little time with access to 5 satellites. High winds have no effect on reception and only lost signal once in switzerland in rain. No sign of poor build quality and corrosion - added about 40cm to height. Would buy again



Snap.  Our Camos used to work with Astra 2 (BBc1, ITV etc) all over France, into Northern Spain (just) and as far east as Austria and the Italian Lakes.  you can chop about a third or more off that now but further than just northern France.  About as far as the northern Dordogne.   As you say though at the flick of the a switch you can automatically switch to another 4 satellites where you will find English programs but mainly foreign TV.  We spent 6 weeks in the Pyrenees last Summer and even on Astra 2 pan European beam we still picked up Sky news, Pick Tv and a couple of other channels.  They really have scuppered it with the move though.  No matter how much money you chuck at it if your getting a wiggle on into Spain or south eastern Europe you can soon kiss goodbye to BBC1 etc.

I will also add we have not had a single problem with the Camos and in winter have often been at places in Gales where dishes had to be taken down.  Would also buy again.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 7, 2015)

In France & Spain I've been noting the increasing use of height bars at supermarket carparks & the like. Usually set @ 3.0m or 3.3m. Seen M/homes taking evasive action & having to find alternative parking. Actually there's a margin of tolerance & some would make it, but the drivers obviously reckon rather safe than sorry. 
And on toll roads, being over 3m. height may also put you into a higher toll class, or so some claim. As yet I have not got the definitive answer on that one. and perhaps the laser beam only picks up on the vehicle's centreline in any case.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 7, 2015)

I have fitted a snipe flat panel recently. Very pleased with it, I got feed up of setting up a tripod stand dish so went fully automatic with this "dish". 

I have recently been on a trip to Belgium and Amsterdam with perfect pictures all the way. And was in Calais when the high winds hit 10 days ago, with the dish up and no problems (except with the van rocking so much the signal dimminished while rocking!

bought mine from ebay uk but from a German seller for about £550. complete with THE MOUNTING PLATE.


Pic Here, http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...dio-reception-rubbish-img_20150104_092658.jpg

Cabling now tidied up properly now


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 7, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> I have fitted a snipe flat panel recently. Very pleased with it, I got feed up of setting up a tripod stand dish so went fully automatic with this "dish".
> 
> I have recently been on a trip to Belgium and Amsterdam with perfect pictures all the way. And was in Calais when the high winds hit 10 days ago, with the dish up and no problems (except with the van rocking so much the signal dimminished while rocking!
> 
> ...



That's a good price considering the plate is included: I was considering buying one. I presume that you can remove the unit easily and position it elsewhere when you are in shade?
John


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 7, 2015)

Our van came with a crank up dish. It turns in the wind and I can't work out how to use it. Would love a dome.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 7, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> That's a good price considering the plate is included: I was considering buying one. I presume that you can remove the unit easily and position it elsewhere when you are in shade?
> John



It was such a good price I couldn't resist it, just looked up  my ebay buying history  it was £470 + £11 delivery  :tongue:

Seller ebay name was called: digi-sat-online

It is fixed to the mounting plate with 8 Soc. hd. cap screws, you would then need 2 extension cables (F connectors for both power and signal cables) to couple it up to its temp location, quite feasible as long as you have a ladder with you but I have not tried it yet.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 7, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> It was such a good price I couldn't resist it, just looked up  my ebay buying history  it was £470 + £11 delivery  :tongue:
> 
> Seller ebay name was called: digi-sat-online
> 
> It is fixed to the mounting plate with 8 Soc. hd. cap screws, you would then need 2 extension cables (F connectors for both power and signal cables) to couple it up to its temp location, quite feasible as long as you have a ladder with you but I have not tried it yet.



Thanks for the info: we have a ladder on Hugo. I was hoping that the mounting plate would have incorporated some sort of quick release mechanism: could I use wingnuts? I have an Avtex TV which allegedly will power the unit via the aerial cable thus dispensing with the extra cable???
John


----------



## andy63 (Apr 7, 2015)

hi , just add my set up, which is a road pro 30cm dome... the really good thing about it is as long as it has clear view of the sky you just flick a switch and it finds the sat.. no messing around lining anything up.. I did make it easily removable and can fit a 100w solar in its place if im not bothered about telly or the battery charging is more important. .depending on where im going.. 
if im parked up under trees or the like I use a little digital aerial and in uk never not been able to get a picture from one or other..
ta andy


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 7, 2015)

siimplyloco said:


> Thanks for the info: we have a ladder on Hugo. I was hoping that the mounting plate would have incorporated some sort of quick release mechanism: could I use wingnuts? I have an Avtex TV which allegedly will power the unit via the aerial cable thus dispensing with the extra cable???
> John



No to the wings nuts, they're socket headed cap screws so they sit below the path of the rotating dish plate as it wizzes around. If your in a hurry a battery drill with 6mm hex bit would have them out in seconds.
The 'power cable' is actually the data cable giving the signals and power to move the dish alignment position from the internal control box so you would have to use this cable, with an extension, (F connector female to male extension cable required required for both). Or just use another set of cables direct from controller box to the Snipe Panel. Easily done though, the hardest bit would be lifting it up and down each time, I think it weighs about 7Kg.


----------



## Siimplyloco (Apr 7, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> No to the wings nuts, they're socket headed cap screws so they sit below the path of the rotating dish plate as it wizzes around. If your in a hurry a battery drill with 6mm hex bit would have them out in seconds.
> The 'power cable' is actually the data cable giving the signals and power to move the dish alignment position from the internal control box so you would have to use this cable, with an extension, (F connector female to male extension cable required required for both). Or just use another set of cables direct from controller box to the Snipe Panel. Easily done though, the hardest bit would be lifting it up and down each time, I think it weighs about 7Kg.



Thanks again, very useful. I carry a Maplin tripod mounted folding 60cm dish behind my driving seat, which works well when deployed, but I'm getting lazier in my 'older' age so was considering the Snipe. I'll give it a miss this season but look again next year.
Thanks
John


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 8, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> The omnidirectional ariel is something that we have considered before now. What would you be watching using that in Spain? It's a little while since I lived there so I'm not fully up to date with what is available on terrestrial TV there these days. We are both Spanish speakers so it is not essential that it is in English either.



Well we like to see the Spanish news, both local and national as it helps with our learning the language.  There is Discovery Max, which can sometimes have good programmes apart from the container auctions.  Any film or programme that was originally made in English can be reverted back by pressing the language button on the remote control.  It usually works but not always.

All we could get on the satellite in southern Spain was Sky news, More Movies1&2, selling channels and pop music.

We are fulltiming and must be the only ones who actually pay for a TV licence , which is very annoying as half the year we get nowt.


----------



## philstoke (Apr 8, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> No to the wings nuts, they're socket headed cap screws so they sit below the path of the rotating dish plate as it wizzes around. If your in a hurry a battery drill with 6mm hex bit would have them out in seconds.
> The 'power cable' is actually the data cable giving the signals and power to move the dish alignment position from the internal control box so you would have to use this cable, with an extension, (F connector female to male extension cable required required for both). Or just use another set of cables direct from controller box to the Snipe Panel. Easily done though, the hardest bit would be lifting it up and down each time, I think it weighs about 7Kg.



When I bought mine a couple of years ago the base plate wasn't available, if we can't get a signal through the normal tele aerial, depending where we are I either stand it on the ground outside or with the aid of small step ladder put it on the roof through the skylight, it is heavy though as you say.
I have just seen a plate on Ebay but its nearly £100, I would be worried about drilling in the roof though in case there was any wiring underneath


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 8, 2015)

John Thompson said:


> Well we like to see the Spanish news, both local and national as it helps with our learning the language.  There is Discovery Max, which can sometimes have good programmes apart from the container auctions.  Any film or programme that was originally made in English can be reverted back by pressing the language button on the remote control.  It usually works but not always.
> 
> All we could get on the satellite in southern Spain was Sky news, More Movies1&2, selling channels and pop music.
> 
> We are fulltiming and must be the only ones who actually pay for a TV licence , which is very annoying as half the year we get nowt.



Well, that would about do us, using the ariel, along with a smattering of DVD's. Bearing in mind that we move just about every day, would I have to re-tune the TV every time as well?


----------



## Byronic (Apr 8, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> Well, that would about do us, using the ariel, along with a smattering of DVD's. Bearing in mind that we move just about every day, would I have to re-tune the TV every time as well?



It often pays to retune each time you move as the chances are you'll bring in a few more stations, including local stations which may be useful. I find that most English (American) language programmes are dubbed into Spanish and the audio not transmitted, meaning that changing the language setting on the remote is usually ineffective, perhaps my telly lacks the latest technology! Max Discovery as already stated is mainly English language, another one was Nitro but seems to have gone awol this winter.

I speak Spanish but the missus doesn't, I leave her during the summer in the UK attempting to fill a compact 12v (adapter jumps power to 18v) 500GB harddrive recorder with interesting programmes, in lieu of DVDs. Never actually gets round to watching more than half of them, but good standby for rainy days in Espana.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 8, 2015)

Byronic said:


> It often pays to retune each time you move as the chances are you'll bring in a few more stations, including local stations which may be useful. I find that most English (American) language programmes are dubbed into Spanish and the audio not transmitted, meaning that changing the language setting on the remote is usually ineffective, perhaps my telly lacks the latest technology! Max Discovery as already stated is mainly English language, another one was Nitro but seems to have gone awol this winter.
> 
> I speak Spanish but the missus doesn't, I leave her during the summer in the UK attempting to fill a compact 12v (adapter jumps power to 18v) 500GB harddrive recorder with interesting programmes, in lieu of DVDs. Never actually gets round to watching more than half of them, but good standby for rainy days in Espana.



Yes, I hadn't considered that it might pull in a few more channels, but pretty obvious when you think about it. The downside of that for me is that although my Cello Traveller is only about a year old it is painfully slow at downloading a program list. I think I would stick to half a dozen DVD's instead of going down the external hard drive route. And we are the same, we never actually get round to watching half of them anyway. Last year we dragged a Megasat dome on the roof of the MH from UK right down to Gibraltar and nearly into Portugal and back again over about 5 weeks. After Northern France all it was doing was putting the fuel consumption up! So I am trying to avoid that scenario again


----------



## Byronic (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes very definitely an individual decision as to just what efforts people go to get telly. I've seen Brits buy 2.4metre dishes in Morocco, and leave them behind of course lol. A visa lasts normally for 3 months so not a lot usage. Wifi or Sat. in the right campsite is an option.

But I think 4G internet TV will be the way to go for wilders, and already is heavily promoted as an option for Brit domestic apps. with a proxy server.


----------



## Itch Scratchers (Apr 9, 2015)

*4g TV*



Byronic said:


> Yes very definitely an individual decision as to just what efforts people go to get telly. I've seen Brits buy 2.4metre dishes in Morocco, and leave them behind of course lol. A visa lasts normally for 3 months so not a lot usage. Wifi or Sat. in the right campsite is an option.
> 
> But I think 4G internet TV will be the way to go for wilders, and already is heavily promoted as an option for Brit domestic apps. with a proxy server.



Hi

Full timing in Spain we've been looking into 4g and can't find unlimited download due to "fair usage" policy I'm told so the max is 5gb. So currently we use a wifi connection from a bar, cafe or occasional campsite we stay on to download programmes from BBC iPlayer and C4OD. ITV only has catchup without download. You need a VPN of course which we use Witopia at about £4 per month. We've also got various series download such as Breaking Bad (brilliant if you've not seen it) and it's more than enough. However, there's also the Spanish Freeview which is obtained via the standard MH antenna which has been covered in previous posts.


----------



## Itch Scratchers (Apr 9, 2015)

*Oh and...*

There's also English radio. TRE is available from Benidorm all the way down to Gibraltar and good listening


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 9, 2015)

Itch Scratchers said:


> Hi
> 
> Full timing in Spain we've been looking into 4g and can't find unlimited download due to "fair usage" policy I'm told so the max is 5gb. So currently we use a wifi connection from a bar, cafe or occasional campsite we stay on to download programmes from BBC iPlayer and C4OD. ITV only has catchup without download. You need a VPN of course which we use Witopia at about £4 per month. We've also got various series download such as Breaking Bad (brilliant if you've not seen it) and it's more than enough. However, there's also the Spanish Freeview which is obtained via the standard MH antenna which has been covered in previous posts.



I'm sorry, but as much as I appreciate the information in your post I find all this 4g, C4OD, Witopia all too much for me. It sounds like I would be needing to take most of the contents of my office in the MH, and then be trying to find somewhere to plug it all in, let alone finding time to sit and watch it all. Spanish/ French Freeview through an old wire coat hanger seems the way to go for me.


----------



## Beemer (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks to all for your comments... the Snipe seems to me to be a good balance of value for money and does not increase the height of the m/h too much.
We usually take a few extra DVDs with us to add to our growing collection, although the TV is not that important, it is useful if the weather is not good.
I will be allowing £800 for the Snipe and its installation, but I would also need a decoder.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 11, 2015)

Itch Scratchers said:


> There's also English radio. TRE is available from Benidorm all the way down to Gibraltar and good listening



And if within 20km of Gib. BFPS (Brit. Forces Radio) is available in FM. BBC Radio 4 on LW can be received as far as Gib. but not guaranteed, distance weather and geography all have varying effects. Can pick it up just about everywhere in western France, all on standard car unit and aerial.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 11, 2015)

Beemer said:


> Thanks to all for your comments... the Snipe seems to me to be a good balance of value for money and does not increase the height of the m/h too much.
> We usually take a few extra DVDs with us to add to our growing collection, although the TV is not that important, it is useful if the weather is not good.
> I will be allowing £800 for the Snipe and its installation, but I would also need a decoder.



Let us know how you get on please ...

I might consider one too.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 11, 2015)

Beemer said:


> Thanks to all for your comments... the Snipe seems to me to be a good balance of value for money and does not increase the height of the m/h too much.
> We usually take a few extra DVDs with us to add to our growing collection, although the TV is not that important, it is useful if the weather is not good.
> I will be allowing £800 for the Snipe and its installation, but I would also need a decoder.





POI Admin said:


> Let us know how you get on please ...
> 
> I might consider one too.




Same here, 

i`ve got a Multimo Mobile dish at the moment which works very well but i`m thinking of an automatic one.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 11, 2015)

Beemer said:


> Thanks to all for your comments... the Snipe seems to me to be a good balance of value for money and does not increase the height of the m/h too much.
> We usually take a few extra DVDs with us to add to our growing collection, although the TV is not that important, it is useful if the weather is not good.
> I will be allowing £800 for the Snipe and its installation, but I would also need a decoder.



I purchased this  openbox v8 new version uk plug openbox upgrade from v5s and skybox f5s uk stock | eBaysat box from ebay. It  has a 12v input from the supplied mains adapter so just plug straight into the 12vdc van plug, works a treat.

Whilst the reception is perfect in UK & Benelux area I will be travelling south through France later on so will be interested in the reception and point where it drops out, compared to a Dish.


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 12, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> I purchased this  openbox v8 new version uk plug openbox upgrade from v5s and skybox f5s uk stock | eBaysat box from ebay. It  has a 12v input from the supplied mains adapter so just plug straight into the 12vdc van plug, works a treat.
> 
> Whilst the reception is perfect in UK & Benelux area I will be travelling south through France later on so will be interested in the reception and point where it drops out, compared to a Dish.



As it has to get its signal from a dish I would imagine it would loose signal in more or less the same way as any other receiver, and would remain totally dependent on dish size.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 12, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> As it has to get its signal from a dish I would imagine it would loose signal in more or less the same way as any other receiver, and would remain totally dependent on dish size.



Yes it would.

They're two separate points I was making, the receiver would make little difference, just sharing the availability of buying a 12vdc reciever for a reasonable price, *And*  I will be interested in how the flat panel 'dish' will be in comparision to a normal dish/LNB set up. The Snipe panel isn't that big so I'm not expecting a fantastic performance from it as we head south, we'll see


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 12, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> Yes it would.
> 
> They're two separate points I was making, the receiver would make little difference, just sharing the availability of buying a 12vdc reciever for a reasonable price, *And*  I will be interested in how the flat panel 'dish' will be in comparision to a normal dish/LNB set up. The Snipe panel isn't that big so I'm not expecting a fantastic performance from it as we head south, we'll see



An interesting post and I will be interested in the outcome, as I too have looked at the Snipe panel. But I have my doubts! Look forward to the results.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 12, 2015)

yeoblade said:


> Yes it would.
> 
> They're two separate points I was making, the receiver would make little difference, just sharing the availability of buying a 12vdc reciever for a reasonable price, *And*  I will be interested in how the flat panel 'dish' will be in comparision to a normal dish/LNB set up. The Snipe panel isn't that big so I'm not expecting a fantastic performance from it as we head south, we'll see


The receiver does make a difference as well, I use a Dreambox which is also 12v and does the same type of thing as the open box,  it has a very sensitive tuner so picks up weak signals as well as having the benefit of being 12v so not needing an inverter, I am not a fan of flat panel dishes myself because with a normal dish you can replace the LNB with one of your choice, again I opt for a very low LNB noise figure of .1db  which will also work well with weak signals and can be replaced for £20 if you have problems, I have been parked up with others using 85cm automatic dishes and with my manual 65cm dish I have picked up channels they cannot get, I actually carry a spare LNB just in case (I would carry a spare Wife if I could get away with it)  try checking the price of a flat panel LNB if you need to replace it in the middle of Europe


----------



## scek (Apr 12, 2015)

We've got a crank up maxi view. Takes less than a minute to get it up and running.
We use an app which tells us where to point the dish and also the angle.
One turn of the handle = 1 deg. So if the app says 25.6 its 25 1/2 /turns and aim it where the app says.
We had it up in gale force winds and its never moved.
Installed it myself in 3 hours. Used the big hole in the roof where the TV aerial went through. Drilled 2 small holes for the 2 cables (twin lnb),  bonded and screwed the unit to the roof and finish off inside running the cables, just used the original TV cable.I had a quote of between £350 and £450 for installation depending on how the job went. Rip off !


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 12, 2015)

scek said:


> We've got a crank up maxi view. Takes less than a minute to get it up and running.
> We use an app which tells us where to point the dish and also the angle.
> One turn of the handle = 1 deg. So if the app says 25.6 its 25 1/2 /turns and aim it where the app says.
> We had it up in gale force winds and its never moved.
> Installed it myself in 3 hours. Used the big hole in the roof where the TV aerial went through. Drilled 2 small holes for the 2 cables (twin lnb),  bonded and screwed the unit to the roof and finish off inside running the cables, just used the original TV cable.I had a quote of between £350 and £450 for installation depending on how the job went. Rip off !


We have sat watching an automatic dish circling around and not locking because the signal isn't strong and we have ours within a few minutes, I would not pay the extra for an automatic dish


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 13, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> We have sat watching an automatic dish circling around and not locking because the signal isn't strong and we have ours within a few minutes, I would not pay the extra for an automatic dish





That`s precisely why i went for the Multimo Mobile dish instead of a fixed one in the first place.

On a couple of occasions last year in France the fixed set ups couldn`t get a signal because of the trees on the aires.

I used a coax extension and set mine up on a little table on the ground at the front of the van so it picked up the signal from underneath the trees.

On one of them there was 2 other UK women and the wife sat in my van all watching Emmerdale and Corrie   :rolleyes2:

I`m still undecided whether to get a Snipe


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 13, 2015)

*We are not Desperate for Live TV*



yeoblade said:


> Yes it would.
> 
> They're two separate points I was making, the receiver would make little difference, just sharing the availability of buying a 12vdc reciever for a reasonable price, *And*  I will be interested in how the flat panel 'dish' will be in comparision to a normal dish/LNB set up. The Snipe panel isn't that big so I'm not expecting a fantastic performance from it as we head south, we'll see



However.

We have an AVtex TV and my first choice would be the SNIPE..... Mainly for its convenience and "matching".
Look forward to you evaluation !


----------



## ozzo (Apr 13, 2015)

any comparison to the VuQube by anyone?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 13, 2015)

ozzo said:


> any comparison to the VuQube by anyone?





A guy had one on the aire at Dieppe last year, he had it on the floor in front of the van and was security chained to the front tow eye.

Being the nosy bugger that i am and it was the first one i`d seen in the flesh i went over to have a look and a chat to see how it worked.

It worked very well and was quick to set up using the remote control however, i was rather surprised at how bulky it was and would need
to be stored in a garage rather than inside the van as it wouldn`t fit under the benches / beds.


----------



## yeoblade (Apr 13, 2015)

tezza33 said:


> snip/ I actually carry a spare LNB just in case (I would carry a spare Wife if I could get away with it)  try checking the price of a flat panel LNB if you need to replace it in the middle of Europe



Umm, a spare LNB for a Snipe would be a complete Snipe panel I guess, the panel is, in effect the LNB. ( I wouldn't take a spare wife:cheers::sleep-027

My estimate is it will function about as good as a 60cm dish so about 1/2 way down France. It showed 85% signal quality in Amsterdam. Have to wait 'til July , our next booked trip, heading south, unless we can fit in an earlier visit.

The Cube does look too cumbersome, for the price I paid with de-mountable fitting, a bargain, it will be used mostly around the UK and I found often wilding around National Parks teresteral TV reception was often a problem


----------



## Admin (May 13, 2015)

The TV aerial on my van is useless, I only get a few channels at best. I have replaced the amp and cables without any improvement. 

My Daughter Keeley (aged 9) needs constant stimulation and gets bored super fast. She has an iPad, but a weekend of youtube and netflix soon burns through data limits. So I have decided to upgrade the TV aerial to satellite.

After much research I have decided to go for a fully automatic dish that is a little more discreet, this way whilst wilding the dish can be folded down without leaving the van and once "parked" it is actually lower than my current TV aerial (19.2cm). The unit I have chosen has a mounting plate, so the main unit can be removed if required. 

This unit also has auto skew which most automatic and dome dishes don't.

The unit has the same performance as a 60cm dish, so if you are going below northern Spain don't except it to work.

http://www.selfsat.com/download/06_snipe/SNIPE/SNIPE(no4-4)Catalog.pdf

I have ordered a Snipe Twin (dual LNB) from Germany. It has cost €849 including the mounting plate. Delivery is €17 by DHL Express. It cost £625 total.

https://www.satshop-heilbronn.de/Se...mobilen-oder-festen-Montage-selbstausrichtend

After a phone call to Sky I have got a free sky+ box (hence twin LNB) and mirrored channels to my home subscription for £5.90 per month  for 10 months, then £10.60 for two months (12 month contract). I will be putting the "out of contract" Sky+ box that I already own in the van (no telephone connection contractually required), the new box will stay at home.

So Sky+ on the go!

I have heard that some people have got their family members (who already subscribe to Sky) to have a multiroom box fitted, they have then put this box in their van so that the family members (with the Sky subscription) can watch Sky whilst on holiday with them. But this could just be a motorhome myth.


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 13, 2015)

Admin said:


> The TV aerial on my van is useless, I only get a few channels at best. I have replaced the amp and cables without any improvement.
> 
> My Daughter Keeley (aged 9) needs constant stimulation and gets bored super fast. She has an iPad, but a weekend of youtube and netflix soon burns through data limits. So I have decided to upgrade the TV aerial to satellite.
> 
> ...



I originally used my out of contract multi room box in the motorhome with no issues, just took the Sky card from home.
Decided to get a Sky + box so I good record etc in van but nothing but trouble. TV guide wouldn't work etc, had to 'pair' the Sky card every time I went away and when I returned home. I'm no expert but I assume it's because the the motorhome only has one cable lnb ? When it needs two as at home. Now only take the multi room box.
Did you get an extra card to use in the motorhome ?


----------



## Admin (May 13, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> I originally used my out of contract multi room box in the motorhome with no issues, just took the Sky card from home.
> Decided to get a Sky + box so I good record etc in van but nothing but trouble. TV guide wouldn't work etc, had to 'pair' the Sky card every time I went away and when I returned home. I'm no expert but I assume it's because the the motorhome only has one cable lnb ? When it needs two as at home. Now only take the multi room box.
> Did you get an extra card to use in the motorhome ?



Hi,

The dish I have purchased has a dual LNB so it will work fine. Yes I get a complete second box and working card.


----------



## Bigpeetee (May 13, 2015)

Anyone tried an inline satellite signal amplifier??

Like:  LINE SATELLITE AMPLIFIER 13-18db SAT AMP SIGNAL BOOSTER | eBay

Tried out in UK, but as signal was good, couldn't tell if made any difference, it did allow lock slightly off beam

Maybe useful as you go further south??


----------



## El Veterano (May 13, 2015)

Admin said:


> I have ordered a Snipe Twin (dual LNB) from Germany. It has cost €849 including the mounting plate. Delivery is €17 by DHL Express. It cost £625 total.
> 
> https://www.satshop-heilbronn.de/Se...mobilen-oder-festen-Montage-selbstausrichtend



I have been looking at buying a Snipe for ages now. Can you advise where you got yours from please. looks like a good deal.


----------



## Admin (May 13, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> I have been looking at buying a Snipe for ages now. Can you advise where you got yours from please. looks like a good deal.



The link is in the post.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 13, 2015)

Bigpeetee said:


> Anyone tried an inline satellite signal amplifier??
> 
> Like:  LINE SATELLITE AMPLIFIER 13-18db SAT AMP SIGNAL BOOSTER | eBay
> 
> ...


I haven't looked at this one but the amplifiers are usually only any good for long cable lengths not weak signals , still be interested in any results though


----------



## El Veterano (May 13, 2015)

Admin said:


> The link is in the post.



So it is, thanks. That's a good price, around £520 for a single LNB model. I've seen the projected footprint on various sales websites, but does anyone have any practical experience of the Snipes working any further South than Bordeaux?


----------



## TJBi (May 17, 2015)

*Snipe*

I have a Snipe Pro Max, which received all Astra 2 free-to-air UK mainstream channels down to between Cahors and Toulouse, after which all I got on Astra 2 was Sky News, Pick TV and a few other little-known channels.  I would suggest that the smaller Snipe unit would lose the mainstream channels somewhat further north.

Tom


----------



## El Veterano (May 17, 2015)

TJBi said:


> I have a Snipe Pro Max, which received all Astra 2 free-to-air UK mainstream channels down to between Cahors and Toulouse, after which all I got on Astra 2 was Sky News, Pick TV and a few other little-known channels.  I would suggest that the smaller Snipe unit would lose the mainstream channels somewhat further north.
> 
> Tom



Thanks for that.


----------



## Admin (May 17, 2015)

I am hoping that my dish will delivered tomorrow so that I can get it fitted before rutland.


----------



## euramobilpete (May 18, 2015)

*Sat dome in Scotland*

I have been touring the highlands of Scotland and cannot get a satellite signal on my Tracvision R4SL dome (roof mounted). I will not know until we travel south whether it is a problem with the dome or that the dome is not capable of locking on to the signal so far north.
I have noticed most domestic dishes are inclined below horizontal which makes me think my dome cannot achieve enough depression/inclination. I would be interested to know if others have had similar problems in the north of Scotland. 
The dome is 5 years old with a Goodmans receiver of the same vintage. I wonder if technology has moved on and that I should upgrade the receiver ??
I am thinking of getting a portable dish to overcome these problems.
Any comments welcome


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 18, 2015)

euramobilpete said:


> I have been touring the highlands of Scotland and cannot get a satellite signal on my Tracvision R4SL dome (roof mounted). I will not know until we travel south whether it is a problem with the dome or that the dome is not capable of locking on to the signal so far north.
> I have noticed most domestic dishes are inclined below horizontal which makes me think my dome cannot achieve enough depression/inclination. I would be interested to know if others have had similar problems in the north of Scotland.
> The dome is 5 years old with a Goodmans receiver of the same vintage. I wonder if technology has moved on and that I should upgrade the receiver ??
> I am thinking of getting a portable dish to overcome these problems.
> Any comments welcome



Travel up the West coast of Scotland at least 6 times a year and as long as there is no mountains directly in the way of my Oyster Karo dish It always finds the satellite.


----------



## philstoke (May 18, 2015)

euramobilpete said:


> I have been touring the highlands of Scotland and cannot get a satellite signal on my Tracvision R4SL dome (roof mounted). I will not know until we travel south whether it is a problem with the dome or that the dome is not capable of locking on to the signal so far north.
> I have noticed most domestic dishes are inclined below horizontal which makes me think my dome cannot achieve enough depression/inclination. I would be interested to know if others have had similar problems in the north of Scotland.
> The dome is 5 years old with a Goodmans receiver of the same vintage. I wonder if technology has moved on and that I should upgrade the receiver ??
> I am thinking of getting a portable dish to overcome these problems.
> Any comments welcome



never had a problem in Scotland with my Snipe, even when it looks like its pointing straight at a mountain


----------



## QFour (May 18, 2015)

Beemer said:


> I am considering a sat dish this year, not sure yet if to go for the dome version which would add more height to what is already just over 3m, or a wind up type which would still add height, but not so much.
> I understand that a dome can be used in windy weather, and a crank type may catch the wind, but I am still not sure.
> I have been looking at the square type Avtex / Selfsat Snipe Portable Satellite TV Antenna System 12v Caravan Dish | eBay
> Has anybody got experience of this type of dish, in UK and abroad?



Absolutely Brilliant .. Had one of the wind up ones on our last MH and it took a few minutes to get a signal. But this one is GREAT. It does not take long to find out where it is using it's built in GPS. Tilts the antenna and finds the satellite. Really impressed. 

BUT you need to buy one from someone who has the fitting plate otherwise you may have difficulty getting one.

..


----------



## yeoblade (May 18, 2015)

User1 said:


> Absolutely Brilliant .. Had one of the wind up ones on our last MH and it took a few minutes to get a signal. But this one is GREAT. It does not take long to find out where it is using it's built in GPS. Tilts the antenna and finds the satellite. Really impressed.
> 
> BUT you need to buy one from someone who has the fitting plate otherwise you may have difficulty getting one.
> 
> ..



I believe that UK supplied Snipes don't come with the mounting plate, or it is an extra, But German sourced ones, like I bought,  include the plate  

So always check :idea-007:

I have only heard good reports about the Snipe sat panel :tongue:


----------



## Admin (May 19, 2015)

My Snipe arrived today and I have installed it. The unit came with the mounting plate and an installation kit. I still need to find a better place for the controller as it is a bit awkward to use where I have stuck it. 

Works great on the Sky+ box and gives max reception on both channels.


----------



## El Veterano (May 20, 2015)

The other day I took off my Megasat dome from the roof of the MH and consigned it to the shed for the time being. It works well in the Uk but is pretty much useless anywhere South of Calais, which is where we spend most of our time in the camper. So today I fitted in its place a Status omni-directional ariel. I have about 130 TV channels and loads of radio channels. When we go to France/ Spain/ Germany we will just watch whatever the local stations are, and one or two DVD's as before. We may yet get another dish/dome but only after I have heard from somebody who has actually used them South of Bordeaux.
The Megasat dome, positioner, receiver and TV are now all for sale.


----------

